# Goodbye, Blue...



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Blue is my third rescue in less than one week that has died. All from Petco. I was hoping he would make it, as he seemed to be improving and swimming around more. But this morning I went to check on him and found him dead.  The sick fish situation there is obviously more severe than I thought. Shame on Petco. Blue, you will be missed, and I hope you enjoy swimming with all your friends and being disease free. XOXO.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am SO sorry for your loss!

R.I.P Little Blue!

Although you could not give him a quantity of life, you sure gave him quality


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

That is very sweet, I like that. Thank you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for Blue. It was his time to go. You know, if 1 door closes, another 1 opens. S.I.P. Blue You're in a better place now, :')


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you, I like the "Swim In Peace", it's very fitting.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for not only your loss of Blue, but for the others as well. As everyone mentioned above, you gave them a great life, even if it wasn't as long as they deserved.

Shame on Petco.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. It's so nice having support from people who don't even know you, it shows how big your hearts are.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

blue the little fish who got help a little late but had a great life for that time being S.I.P


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you, I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

